# My dad taught me how not to swim.



## BryanCr7Know

I don't know when I have to say "wie man..." or "wie ich .... muss, sollte.."


I have seen these:
Mein Vater brachte mir das schwimmen bei.       I don't understand why I have to add "Das" here, and, how do I say "my dad taught me how not to swim"? I am not really sure where to put the "nicht" here.
Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht, wie ich (nicht) kämpfen muss/sollte?      
Mein Vater brachte mir, wie man (nicht) spricht

When do I have to use each one and why is "das" used in the first sentence, when do  I have to add "das"?


----------



## deltron

BryanCr7Know said:


> Mein Vater brachte mir das *S*chwimmen bei.



The Schwimmen has to be capitalized here because it is a nominalization (Nominalisierung) of a verb. Any activity that can be nominalized, so literally any verb, can fit the pattern "Mein Vater brachte mir das XYZ bei." Because there is no verb for "how not to swim" (ok, maybe something like "my father taught me how to sink"...), you can't use the nominalization method here. 

Let's say for the sake of example that your father is a bad influence, now you can create all the NOT constructions like:
My father taught me how not to treat women.
My father taught me how not to drive properly.


The das will dissappear in the German constructions here and be replaced with either was, wie, or dass.
Mein Vater brachte mir bei, wie man Frauen nicht behandeln sollte.
Mein Vater brachte mir bei, wie man nicht richtig fährt

Mein Vater brachte mir bei, was echte Liebe (nicht) bedeutet.
Mein Vater brachte mir bei, dass alle Menschen Respekt (nicht) verdienen.


----------



## Gernot Back

deltron said:


> The Schwimmen has to be capitalized here because it is a nominalization (Nominalisierung) of a verb.


Yes, that's also called a _gerund_ in Latin Grammar. It is just like _swimming _is a gerund in English:

_He taught swimming to me._​


----------



## Perseas

Verb-to-noun: Conversion of the infinitive

According to this,
_
the infinitive of a verb changes to a neuter noun. 

essen » Essen 
vermögen » Vermögen 
aussehen » Aussehen 
vorhaben » Vorhaben 
.............................
All infinitives can be used as singular nouns,...._
canoonet - Derivation: Verb to noun: Conversion of infinitive


----------



## Schlabberlatz

BryanCr7Know said:


> Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht, wie ich (nicht) kämpfen muss/sollte?


Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht, wie man nicht kämpfen sollte.
Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht, wie man nicht kämpfen darf.
(I must not fight = Ich darf nicht kämpfen.
I needn’t fight = Ich muss nicht kämpfen/ Ich brauche nicht zu kämpfen.)
But it’s better to say:
Mein Vater hat mir *gezeigt*, wie man nicht etc. (Your father is a good influence.)
"beibringen" works better with positive statements. (Of course you could say "Mein Vater hat mir nicht beigebracht, wie man etc." – "My father did not teach me how to etc.")

When your father is a bad influence… how does one say it correctly? I’m not sure. "Mein Vater hat mir das Schwimmen verkehrt beigebracht"? "Mein Vater hat mir ein falsches Verhalten Frauen gegenüber beigebracht"?

Who knows better ways to say it? C’mon, accept the challenge!


----------



## Ptolemy2.18

BryanCr7Know said:


> das" used in the first sentence



You do not really need to add it, "Mein Vater brachte mir Schwimmen bei" or "Mein Vater hat mich Schwimmen gelehrt" is also used, although maybe more colloquially.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Yes, that's also called a _gerund_ in Latin Grammar.


The Latin gerund is not used as a subject or as a direct object. Latin would also have used the infinitive as a verbal noun here.


----------



## bearded

Ptolemy2.18 said:


> "Mein Vater hat mich Schwimmen gelehrt"


Ich denke, dass ''schwimmen'' in diesem Satz nicht als Substantiv wahrgenommen wird - und demzufolge auch klein geschrieben werden sollte.
Vgl. auch das Beispiel im WR-Wörterbuch: jemanden lesen lehren. lehren - Wörterbuch Deutsch-Englisch - WordReference.com
/
I think that 'schwimmen' is not nominalized in this example, as shown in the dictionary through the example ''jemanden lesen lehren''.
It should therefore be written in ''lower case''.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Ich denke, dass ''schwimmen'' in diesem Satz nicht als Substantiv wahrgenommen wird


Doch, natürlich. Wie kommst Du darauf? Immerhin kann man ja auch _das_ vor _Schwimmen_ sagen, ohne das ich an der Bedeutung oder Struktur des Satzes etwas ändern würde.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Immerhin kann man ja auch _das_ vor _Schwimmen_ sagen


Das ist m.E. kein Beweis.
Man könnte genauso gut mit "zu" ergänzen:
"Mein Vater hat mich gelehrt *zu s*chwimmen"


> Siehe hier:
> ....... dürfen Sie selbst entscheiden, ob es sich um eine Substantivierung handelt und Sie groß- oder kleinschreiben. Für den folgenden Satz etwa sind beide Varianten richtig: „Die Kinder lernen schreiben/Schreiben.“ Am besten orientieren Sie sich in solchen Fällen daran, ob Sie selbst das betreffende Wort eher als Hauptwort oder als Tätigkeitswort verstanden wissen wollen. Fragen Sie sich etwa bei dem genannten Satz, wie er noch lauten könnte: „Die Kinder lernen zu schreiben“ oder „Die Kinder lernen das Schreiben“?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Doch, natürlich. Wie kommst Du darauf?


 Durch mein Sprachlehrbuch, laut dem die Infinitive ohne Artikel zusammen mit den Verben 'lehren' und 'lernen' auch als Verben gelten können.  Die Funktion solcher Infinitive ähnelt jener von Partikeln in trennbaren Verben: er hat lesen gelernt (theoretisch auch zusammen geschrieben, wie bei ''er hat sie kennengelernt''), ich habe ihn lesen gelehrt.
Vgl. auch hier (Beispiele  klein geschrieben):
lernen - Wörterbuch I 3.


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> When your father is a bad influence… how does one say it correctly? I’m not sure. "Mein Vater hat mir das Schwimmen verkehrt beigebracht"? "Mein Vater hat mir ein falsches Verhalten Frauen gegenüber beigebracht"?
> 
> Who knows better ways to say it? C’mon, accept the challenge!


 How about

_Mein Vater hat mir in Sachen Schwimmen/Frauenbehandlung genau das Falsche beigebracht.
_
?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist m.E. kein Beweis.
> Man könnte genauso gut mit "zu" ergänzen:
> "Mein Vater hat mich gelehrt *zu s*chwimmen"


Ich sagte ohne Bedeutungsänderung. Ich denke, deine Version verschiebt den Akzent schon.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich denke, deine Version verschiebt den Akzent schon.


Inwiefern, bitte?
Für mich "Mein Vater hat mir schwimmen/ das Schwimmen beigebracht*." *=* "Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht zu schwimmen."*

*"lehren" klingt geschraubt in diesem Satz, finde ich.


----------



## elroy

Kann man tatsächlich _Mein Vater hat mir *schwimmen beigebracht*_ sagen?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier wäre "(das) *S*chwimmen" schon besser. 

Aber mit "lernen/ lehren" geht mMn. auch das Verb, wie bearded schon angemerkt hat.


----------



## Ptolemy2.18

bearded said:


> Ich denke, dass ''schwimmen'' in diesem Satz nicht als Substantiv wahrgenommen wird



Ich habe in der Tat etwas darüber nachgedacht, bevor ich mich entschieden habe und zwischen "(das) Schwimmen"  und "(zu) schwimmen" geschwankt, mich dann aber für das Erste entschieden, weil es besser zum Thread passt und meines Erachtens nach ebenso richtig ist. Infinitiv und Substantivierung ergeben hier meiner Meinung nach beide Sinn (siehe auch Verweis von JClaudeK) und beide würde ich im Alltag z.T. kürzen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Inwiefern, bitte?
> Für mich "Mein Vater hat mir schwimmen/ das Schwimmen beigebracht*." *=* "Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht zu schwimmen."*
> 
> *"lehren" klingt geschraubt in diesem Satz, finde ich.


Es gibt im Prinzip zwei Interpretationen der Aussage:

_Mein Vater lehrte mich die Fertigkeit des Schwimmens._
_Mein Vater lehrte mich der Tätigkeit des Schwimmens nachzugehen._
Die Version mit _zu_ legt den Fokus auf 2.


----------



## bearded

Ptolemy2.18 said:


> mich dann aber für das Erste entschieden


Schade nur, dass Du den Artikel ausgelassen hast.  Mit ''das'' hätte 'Schwimmen' klar  ''substantiviert'' ausgesehen.


----------



## Ptolemy2.18

Klar, aber der Gedanke hinter meinem Post war ja, dass man das "das" auch auslassen könne.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> How about
> 
> _Mein Vater hat mir in Sachen Schwimmen/Frauenbehandlung genau das Falsche beigebracht.
> _
> ?


Danke für die Rückmeldung! Wenigstens _einer_, der die Herausforderung annimmt  Ja, das kann man sagen, hört sich aber durch das ›genau‹ sehr betont an. Ich würde es eher so formulieren:
Was das Schwimmen angeht, hat mein Vater mir leider das Falsche beigebracht.
„Frauenbehandlung“ würde ich nicht sagen, eher „Verhalten gegenüber Frauen“ oder vielleicht „Umgang mit Frauen“.
Was das Verhalten Frauen gegenüber betrifft, hat mein Vater mir leider nur Falsches beigebracht.

Wer hat noch eine Idee? Über weitere Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen 

Edit: Kursivierung.


----------



## deltron

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wer hat noch eine Idee? Über weitere Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen



Could you use "falsch herum" or "verkehrt herum" in any way, like "Mein Vater hat mir genau falsch herum das Schwimmen beigebracht"? Would this just mean that he taught you in the wrong order, or that he taught you completely wrong (ie you can't swim)?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Durch mein Sprachlehrbuch, laut dem die Infinitive ohne Artikel zusammen mit den Verben 'lehren' und 'lernen' auch als Verben gelten können.  Die Funktion solcher Infinitive ähnelt jener von Partikeln in trennbaren Verben: er hat lesen gelernt (theoretisch auch zusammen geschrieben, wie bei ''er hat sie kennengelernt''), ich habe ihn lesen gelehrt.
> Vgl. auch hier (Beispiele  klein geschrieben):
> lernen - Wörterbuch I 3.


Infinitive sind grundsätzlich eigentlich immer funktional Substantive, egal ob sie groß oder klein geschrieben werden. Der Unterschied zwischen der Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist vor allem, ob der Infinitiv deverbal (groß) oder verbal (klein) interpretiert wird. Bei der Interpretation 1. aus meinem Beitrag #18 (und ich denke, um die geht es hier) überwiegt die deverbale (als abstraktes Substantiv) Interpretation.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke sehr! Wenigstens die Amis trauen sich was!  


deltron said:


> Would this just mean that he taught you in the wrong order


Vielleicht könnte man es so interpretieren, aber man würde in so einem Fall einfach sagen „… in der falschen Reihenfolge“ (also sozusagen genau wie im Englischen: "in the wrong order"). Ich glaube, „verkehrt _herum_“ funktioniert nur mit Gegenständen:


> bezeichnet eine [kreisförmige] Bewegung im Hinblick auf einen in der Mitte liegenden Bezugspunkt
> *Beispiele*
> 
> im Kreis herum
> sie stellte das Buch verkehrt herum _(mit dem Rücken zur Wand oder auf dem Kopf) _ins Regal
> Duden | herum | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft


Man kann es also auch nicht im Sinne von:


deltron said:


> that he taught you completely wrong


… sagen. Aber wie schon gesagt: Danke, ich freue mich über alle Vorschläge


----------



## Hutschi

deltron said:


> Could you use "falsch herum" or "verkehrt herum" in any way, like "Mein Vater hat mir genau falsch herum das Schwimmen beigebracht"? Would this just mean that he taught you in the wrong order, or that he taught you completely wrong (ie you can't swim)?



Das funktioniert höchstens umgangssprachlich.
Ich würde sagen:

Wie mein Vater mir das Schwimmen beibringen wollte, war völlig falsch. oder
Mein Vater hat auf verkehrte Weise versucht, mir das Schwimmen beizubringen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Es gibt im Prinzip zwei Interpretationen der Aussage:
> 
> _Mein Vater lehrte mich die Fertigkeit des Schwimmens._
> _Mein Vater lehrte mich der Tätigkeit des Schwimmens nachzugehen._
> Die Version mit _zu_ legt den Fokus auf 2.


Ich danke Dir.
Du hast recht, mit _zu ist _der Fokus  leicht verschoben.


----------



## Hutschi

"Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht zu schwimmen."



berndf said:


> Es gibt im Prinzip zwei Interpretationen der Aussage:
> 
> _Mein Vater lehrte mich die Fertigkeit des Schwimmens._
> _Mein Vater lehrte mich der Tätigkeit des Schwimmens nachzugehen._
> Die Version mit _zu_ legt den Fokus auf 2.



Mit einem zusätzlichen erklärenden Wort wäre es nur noch 2.

"Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht, regelmäßig zu schwimmen.

Nur 1. wäre es zum Beispiel mit:
"Mein Vater hat mir zwei Wochen lang beigebracht, zu schwimmen."

Ironisch und das Gegenteil von 1. wäre:
"Mein Vater hat mir zwei Wochen lang erfolglos beigebracht, zu schwimmen."


----------

